# our colored horses



## heradine (Dec 13, 2010)

heradine said:


> we live in germany and breed trakehners. In order to give to our breed more color, we imported this year two colored American thoroughbreds. These two originate from the breed of Dalene Knight in Oregon. I present simply times our horses to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












kalinka, trakehner partbred mare in tobiano color


----------



## heradine (Dec 13, 2010)

oh, no!!! admins please delete my first post, because the photos are too large. excuse my mistake. thank you!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

You have very beautiful horses! I love the first one, there, especially. Very nice colouring!
Cheers!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

those are BEAUTIFUL horses the foals are cute!!!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*Changing colours winter coat-summer coat!!*

what colour would you classify the top photo?

also sorry about the title of this reply i didnt mean to put that there LOL


----------



## heradine (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you for your compliments.

aladin dancer is extreme sabino, possibly also dominant white. he changes little his color, in the winter becomes it somewhat darker. we are already so strained on his first Foals. but only once the breeding season begins now. It had many multicolored Foals in the USA.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I would definitely bet that he's dominant white, especially based on those first 3 foals. Gorgeous!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I LOVE that first horse posted!!! *drool*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, they're gorgeous!! Especially the first one! Can you register TB/Trake foals?

I have a horse named Lenox too, lol!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

stunners!!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous!! Especially the first one! Can you register TB/Trake foals?
> 
> I have a horse named Lenox too, lol!


Yes you can. The Trakehner registry is weird. I really have no idea what the guidelines are but I know quite a few horses registered as Trakehners but have had Oldenburs, Thoroughbreds, etc. within their lines.


----------

